# Critter control



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

A woman I work with asked me to help her out and try to get rid of some coyotes around her house. They've been eating her neighbors chickens and she is worried about her cat and dog. I told her I would give it a try, but I admit to being a complete rookie. Any advice on calls and tactics for this? I would think bird in distress? Maybe a coyote call since its close to breeding time??


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

If they are feeding on chickens, definitely use some type of bird distress. If you could find a chicken type call, I'd go with that! I've not heard of one but there are all types of electronic calls out there. I have used the woodpecker distress call as well as "wacky woodpecker" by FoxPro.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Why not chicken distress? Or if they're coming in that often, just set up and don't call at all? They already have a reason to come investigate why complicate it? Or you could set up a lil further out and use coyote vocals to make them think someone had invaded their honey hole.


----------



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

Would it be beer to go morning or evening? I have no night equipment


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Beer in the morning. Heck, how can you drink beer all day of you don't start in the morning?


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

What county are you hunting?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

I am just north of Montague when I was trying to help this lady, but I hunt mostly in northwest Kent county and surrounding areas.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sturty7 said:


> A woman I work with asked me to help her out and try to get rid of some coyotes around her house. They've been eating her neighbors chickens and she is worried about her cat and dog. I told her I would give it a try, but I admit to being a complete rookie. Any advice on calls and tactics for this? I would think bird in distress? Maybe a coyote call since its close to breeding time??


Just out of curiosity did they actually see coyote s killing the chickens? Lots of things can kill Chickens from weasels to owls and everything in between. I'm guessing they are free ranging and not penned up?


----------



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

They didn't actually see them killing them, but they have trail cam pictures of them right by where the chickens are. I had mentioned that it might not be c oyotes but if it was I would try to get rid of them.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sturty7 said:


> They didn't actually see them killing them, but they have trail cam pictures of them right by where the chickens are. I had mentioned that it might not be c oyotes but if it was I would try to get rid of them.


Yeah even if they are not killing the chickens its sounds like they are too close to the house.


----------

